# Alternative zu Geberstange? Möglichst flexibel und universell einbaubar? (Floß o. ä.)



## Lui Nairolf (27. April 2013)

Werte Forumsmitglieder,

ich habe ein Problem - ich bin gerade dabei, ein Echolot (Festeinbau) - Lowrance X4 - für den portablen Einsatz umbzubauen. 

Einen Echolotkoffer habe ich mir aus den Bauanleitungen im Netz schon zusammen gezimmert. Es hat alles im Koffer Platz, Akku und Echolot lassen sich verbinden ohne den Koffer öffnen zu müssen, etc. ... also bin ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis - für 20 Tacken.

Aber jetzt zum Problem:
Mein Ziel ist eigentlich, das Echo so flexibel einsetzen zu können, wie irgendwie möglich - d. h. vom Schlauch- oder Bellyboot genau so wie von einem GFK-Ruderboot (höchstens E-Motor, kein Verbrenner - bezügl. Geschwindigkeit). Also auch auf Leih- und Tretbooten, etc.

Wenn ich nun eine Geberstange baue, dann habe ich das Problem, dass ich für Belly- oder Schlauchboot evtl. eine andere Befestigungsmöglichkeit brauche.

Meine Überlegung war jetzt, den Geber in ein kleines (ca. 60 cm langes) ferngesteuertes Boot einzubauen - Motor, Akku, etc. natürlich raus aus dem Boot  - und statt dessen nur noch den Geber rein - und beim Loten quasi den (kein Funkgeber!) Geber nirgends befestigen, sondern das Bötchen einfach aussetzen und hinter her Schleppen.

Hat jemand schon so etwas in Betrieb und vielleicht schon erfahrungen gesammelt? Wie verhält sich die Echo-Wiedergabe (so eine Nussschale wackelt doch stärker als ein großes Boot?)

Oder hat jemand eine ganz andere Idee, die sich einfach, günstig aber effektiv verwirklichen lässt?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## allegoric (27. April 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu Geberstange? Möglichst flexibel und universell einbaubar? (Floß o.*

Ich habe es so gelöst, geht auf jeden Fall auch auf meinem Schlauchi. Wenn ich doch mal GFK nehme und das ist recht wenig, dann bau ich halt auf Geberstange um. Sehr einfach, hält super: http://www.xxl-fishing.de/datas/boote-bb-echolot.html


----------



## Lui Nairolf (28. April 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu Geberstange? Möglichst flexibel und universell einbaubar? (Floß o.*

Das schaut ziemlich optimal aus - aber irgendwie will ich von der Geberstange weg, weil mir das irgendwie am flexibelsten aussieht - aber natürlich nur, wenn das Echo-Ergebnis auch entsprechend ist...

Hat sonst keiner Erfahrungen?


----------



## Esox60 (28. April 2013)

*AW: Alternative zu Geberstange? Möglichst flexibel und universell einbaubar? (Floß o.*

Hallo.

Ich finde diese Lösungen hier nicht schlecht.( siehe Link)
Du befestigst den Geber mittels Alu U- Profil nach Wahl, da die Aufnahmen von Lowrance und Humminbird unterschiedlich sind.
In der Mitte auseinander sägen, Loch durchbohren, Aluprofil einsetzen, Edelstahlschraube rein und fertig.
Ich habe Dir noch einen Link per PN geschickt, da siehst Du das fertige Ergebnis, und ein paar Meinungen dazu.
Hält an GFK oder Schlauchi bombenfest, einige Wallerkollegen haben Tests gemacht ,und bis 30km/h haben die Teile gehalten.



http://www.ebay.de/itm/2x-Saugheber-je-1...=item2ebde3ddbc

LG Frank


----------

